# DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

*DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

*DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*


Sie sind stolzer Besitzer einer DirectX-11 Grafikkarte von AMD, nutzen Windows Vista und möchten gerne DirectX-11 austesten, ohne sich gleich Windows 7 kaufen zu müssen ? Dann gibt es nun eine Lösung !


Die Kollegen von www.ngohq.com haben in einem Artikel gezeigt, wie das nutzen von DirectX-11 unter Windows Vista möglich ist. Mit einem Script lässt sich ein Plattform Update vorbereiten, um dieses dann anschließend über Windows Update herunterzuladen und zu installieren, in dem Plattform Update ist DirectX-11 für Windows Vista enthalten.
 

Das Script ist nur ca. 2KB groß und dürfte für alle interessant sein, die nicht auf Windows 7 wechseln oder auf das offizielle erscheinen von DirectX-11 für Windows Vista warten wollen.

*DX10 vs. DX11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] 
DirectX 11 bietet zahlreiche Neuerungen wie Tessellation, Multi-Threading und DirectCompute.

Für ein komplettes How to nutzt bitte die Quelle.

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]





			
				 Regeneration schrieb:
			
		

> Apparently these who already own DirectX 11 hardware (like the ATI Radeon HD 5000 series) aren't required to wait for Windows 7 to utilize DirectX 11. It is also possible to install and utilize DirectX 11 on Windows Vista as well. All you have to do is to download and execute the *attached script* below. The script allows you to install the Platform Update for Windows Vista (KB971644) from Windows Update - which includes DirectX 11. Be advised that *Service Pack 2* and the latest version of *DirectX Redistributable* are required.



*How to ----> install :*


1. Script downloaden
2. SP2 installieren
3. DirectX Redistributable installieren
4. Script ausführen
5. Plattform Update installieren
[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*Download** :* Script

*Die A**nwendung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr* *!*


Quellen: 
ngohq
Microsoft


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Gibt's das auch für XP?? 
Ne Spaß Ich finde der bisher größte Unterschied zu DX10 sind die brachialen Rundungen; endlich (fast) keine kantigen Kreise mehr!


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch für XP??



Nein, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rotax (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Hä, DirectX 11 gibts doch auch schon für Vista bzw. soll bald kommen?


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Rotax schrieb:


> Hä, DirectX 11 gibts doch auch schon für Vista bzw. soll bald kommen?



Nein, es ist noch nicht erschienen. Warum? Weil aus Marketingtechnischer Sicht, würde es den Verkauf von Win 7 negativ beeinflussen. 
DirectX-11 wird wahrscheinlich erst offiziell mit dem Windows Vista SP3 nachgereicht . 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## jojo0077 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Nein, es ist noch nicht erschienen. Warum? Weil aus Marketingtechnischer Sicht, würde es den Verkauf von Win 7 negativ beeinflussen.
> DirectX-11 wird wahrscheinlich erst offiziell mit dem Windows Vista SP3 nachgereicht .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Ist das eine Mutmaßung von dir oder eine Tatsache?
Ne Beta gibts ja schon.


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Mutmaßung von dir oder eine Tatsache?
> Ne Beta gibts ja schon.



Mmh, rate mal wofür das Script ist ? Richtig, um die DirectX-11 beta über Windows Update zu beziehen  . 
Und ja, es ist eher eine Tatsache,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## jojo0077 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Ich wollte damit nur sagen das wenns eine Tatsache ist wäre es sinnvoll eine Quelle anzugeben. Wenns einfach nur eigene Spekulation ist sollte man das deutlich machen.


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen das wenns eine Tatsache ist wäre es sinnvoll eine Quelle anzugeben.



Kein Problem .



			
				tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> In Microsofts Welt sieht der Plan so aus, dass zuerst Windows 7 mit DirectX 11 ausgeliefert werden soll. Erst später ist das alte Windows Vista durch ein Update mit dem Service Pack 3 dran.



Quelle: Praxis: DirectX 11 auf Vista installieren : Einleitung

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Woohoo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Mit Dx11 wird aus einem Schwarzen ein behaarter Weißer? 

Danke für die News, klingt ja interessant. Auch wenn ich keine Dx11 Karte habe.


----------



## Rotax (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit Dx11 wird aus einem Schwarzen ein behaarter Weißer?



Haha zu geil 

Dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht es gebe es schon für Vista, ich meinte ich hätte da letzt was gelesen. 

Das sind schon Schlawiner bei Microsoft...


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

aber da würd ich einfach auf das offizielle update warten...


----------



## Eiche (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist nichtmal DX10 sondern DX9 und DX11  wobei ich mir sicher das ich das 2. bild schon in irgend einem film gesehen habe


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

ha!
hatte schon am 17.10 eine thread mit dem selben thema veröffentlicht.
der frühe vogel fängt den dx11 wurm!

grüße,
stefan


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

*arg bei mir steht immer noch "DirectX 10", vermutlich weil ich das Nov2008 Ding nicht installiert hatte, weil im Artikel von Toms Hardware steht da kein Wort von ! Weiss jemand ob sich das Platform Update wieder deinstallieren läst, damit ich es nochmal unter Windows Updates suchen und neu installieren kann ?


----------



## tm0975 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit Dx11 wird aus einem Schwarzen ein behaarter Weißer?



Ja, und bei allen anderen Versionen funktioniert es umgekehrt, also seh dich vor


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> *arg bei mir steht immer noch "DirectX 10", vermutlich weil ich das Nov2008 Ding nicht installiert hatte, weil im Artikel von Toms Hardware steht da kein Wort von ! Weiss jemand ob sich das Platform Update wieder deinstallieren läst, damit ich es nochmal unter Windows Updates suchen und neu installieren kann ?


 
ja, ohne probleme!
gehst auf microsoft update, klickst auf updateverlauf, dann installierte updates und da kannst das update u.a. am datum erkennen!

Anm.: das "november ding" is nicht zwingend für alle erforderlich!

lg,
stefan


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Ah ja ! Habs deinstalliert gekriegt, allerdings steht nach ner neuinstallation bei dxdiag immer noch DX10... dann warte ich halt bis es offiziell rauskommt.


----------



## uk3k (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit Dx11 wird aus einem Schwarzen ein behaarter Weißer?





Mich würde aber doch eher mal ein direkter Screenshotvergleich vom gleichen Gesicht interessieren, weil wenn ich mit PS n Weichzeichner über ein Bild von mir laufen lasse, sehe ich auch wie DX11 aus^^

Jemand mal ne Info für mich, ob denn DX11 nun auch auf DX10.1 GPUs tut oder nicht? Bzw neue Graka kaufen  (wenn auf 300€ billiger geworden) oder nicht?

mfg


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Hier mal eine ausführliche Anleitung auf Deutsch für die Freischaltung des bereits integrierten dx11 Features. 
Praxis: DirectX 11 auf Vista installieren : Einleitung

MfG


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Nicht schlecht.Ich warte trotzdem auf das offizielle Patch.x11 wird doch noch gar nicht unterstützt von anderen Programmen,also ist das Script doch sinnlos oder nicht?


----------



## klefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.Ich warte trotzdem auf das offizielle Patch.x11 wird doch noch gar nicht unterstützt von anderen Programmen,also ist das Script doch sinnlos oder nicht?



außer es gibt darin ne verbesserte Nutzung von MEhrkernprozessoren,...

desweiteren hier ein PCGH artikel über DX11 (tesselation) also das was wir in kürze bei manchen games erwarten können
DirectX 11 im Bildvergleich: Tessellation in Stalker: CoP, Dirt 2 und AvP - Update mit DX11-Roadmap - DirectX 11, Tessellation, Radeon HD 5800, Grafikkarte, Roadmap

mfg klemens


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Mal abgesehen von den grafischen Spielereien, würde mich vorallem interessieren, inwiefern die Performance durch die Aktivierung von DX11 leidet.
Das war bis jetzt IMMER der größte Kritikpunkt an neuen DX Versionen: Toll das es hier einen Fortschritt gibt, nur waren aktuelle Grafikkarte nur selten in der Lage das Ganze dann auch wirklich ruckelfrei darzustellen.


----------



## Eiche (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

das nennt man highend  aber das hats doch schon lange nicht mehr gegebn wenn du jetzt crysis nennen möchtest crysis ist und bleibt dx9  hatte aber eher damit zu tun das sie ein spiel liefern wollten was neue standarts lieert was se ja auch schaft das wirds immer geben hatt aber wenig mit der Schnittstellen zu tun.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Was bringt die Schnittstelle wenn die Grafikkarte zu lahm sind?

Denk mal drüber nach. Bringt mir herzlich wenig wenn ich neue Effekte habe, dafür das Spiel aber wie die Sünde ruckelt.


----------



## Eiche (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

vilt übertreiben es ja auch die entwickler um was für die zukunft zu liefern oder spielst du noch mit einer 1950PRO oder gleichwertig schliesslich kann man damit auch neue spiele spielen. deshalb!


----------



## klefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den grafischen Spielereien, würde mich vorallem interessieren, inwiefern die Performance durch die Aktivierung von DX11 leidet.
> Das war bis jetzt IMMER der größte Kritikpunkt an neuen DX Versionen: Toll das es hier einen Fortschritt gibt, nur waren aktuelle Grafikkarte nur selten in der Lage das Ganze dann auch wirklich ruckelfrei darzustellen.




wenn du keine DX11 Hardware hast, kannst du eigentlich nur von 2 Dingen beeinflusst werden:

1: besseres Treibermodelll... (unter DX10 gab es erste Optimierungen, welche auch auf DX9 Spiele automatisch angewendet wurden-->Multicoresupport,..)
2: die Entwickler schreiben Updates um DX11 Funktionen zu nutzen welceh auch mit älterer HArdware verfügbar sind (da gabs auch mal nen artikel dazu..)

hier mal mögliche Vorteile von DX11 bei gleichbleibender optik (also nur "angepasste" games)
DirectX-11-Spiele unter Windows 7: Battleforge inklusive Benchmarks - DirectX 11, Windows 7, Benchmark, Battleforge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> HD5870 DX10.1 VS DX11 !!!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

@klefreak:
Danke sowas meinte ich

@zeffer:
Nö, mit ner GTX275.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Ein bisschen rassenfeindlich, findest du nicht? Mit Dx11 wird ein weißer anstatt dem schwarzen dargestellt. 

Wann kommt eigentlich das erste Dx11 Spiel das etwas taugt?


----------



## Explosiv (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein bisschen rassenfeindlich, findest du nicht? Mit Dx11 wird ein weißer anstatt dem schwarzen dargestellt.



*Hust*, nur ein Schelm denkt böses wer sich das Bild anschaut  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## belle (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch für XP??


Oh ja, und ich möchte Dx10 für Win98!
Und dann, wenn ich mal 'n 6-Kerner hab', nehm' ich trotzdem weiterhin XP, weil's so cool ist ein Betriebssystem aus der Steinzeit zu haben, was mit mehr als 2 Kernen überfordert ist. 
Sorry Two Face, ich konnte mir den Senf nicht ersparen. Nimms mir bitte nicht übel.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



klefreak schrieb:


> wenn du keine DX11 Hardware hast, kannst du eigentlich nur von 2 Dingen beeinflusst werden:
> 
> 1: besseres Treibermodelll... (unter DX10 gab es erste Optimierungen, welche auch auf DX9 Spiele automatisch angewendet wurden-->Multicoresupport,..)




Ähm nein den gabs es schon vor DX10. Der brachte nur damals nicht viel.

Aber es würde mich brennend interessieren ob einige Neuerungen von DX11 sich auch auf älteren Karten realisieren lassen würden.



uk3k schrieb:


> Mich würde aber doch eher mal ein direkter Screenshotvergleich vom gleichen Gesicht interessieren, weil wenn ich mit PS n Weichzeichner über ein Bild von mir laufen lasse, sehe ich auch wie DX11 aus^^
> 
> Jemand mal ne Info für mich, ob denn DX11 nun auch auf DX10.1 GPUs tut oder nicht? Bzw neue Graka kaufen (wenn auf 300€ billiger geworden) oder nicht?
> 
> mfg



Wenn dir die Leistung deiner alten Karte reicht würde ich erstmal warten.

Nicht das es mit DX11 so läuft wie mit DX10 was die meisten modernen Spiele immer noch nicht unterstützen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ähm nein den gabs es schon vor DX10. Der brachte nur damals nicht viel.
> 
> Aber es würde mich brennend interessieren ob einige Neuerungen von DX11 sich auch auf älteren Karten realisieren lassen würden.


Theoretisch kannst du alles was mit dx11 an Effekten realisiert wird auch unter dx10 umsetzen.


> Nicht das es mit DX11 so läuft wie mit DX10 was die meisten modernen Spiele immer noch nicht unterstützen.


Das wird es definitiv nicht da dx10 quasi Vista-only war und dx11 abwärtskompatibel ist und nicht zwingend den Umstieg auf Win7 vorraussetzt.

MfG


----------



## Mindfuck (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



zeffer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das ist nichtmal DX10 sondern DX9 und DX11  wobei ich mir sicher das ich das 2. bild schon in irgend einem film gesehen habe




jo Bild 2 sieht aus wie der Sheriff von Nothingham aus Robin Hood mit Kevin Costner.....


----------



## demanio (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

Nicht ganz der hatte schwarze Haare und sah sonst auch ganz anders aus.

Edit: Bild gefunden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*

(10000 goldstücke für den, der mir robin hood bringt!
tot oder lebendig!)

für alle, bei denen dieses script update von dx10 zu dx11 unter vista nicht hinhaut, keine angst, ein offizielles update von microsoft wird eh kommen!!!

lg,
stefan


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



klefreak schrieb:


> außer es gibt darin ne verbesserte Nutzung von MEhrkernprozessoren,...
> 
> desweiteren hier ein PCGH artikel über DX11 (tesselation) also das was wir in kürze bei manchen games erwarten können
> DirectX 11 im Bildvergleich: Tessellation in Stalker: CoP, Dirt 2 und AvP - Update mit DX11-Roadmap - DirectX 11, Tessellation, Radeon HD 5800, Grafikkarte, Roadmap
> ...


Das dauert aber noch.Und Programme wie Photoshop braucht doch kaum einer.


----------



## belle (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: DirectX-11 unter Vista? Script macht es möglich!*



zeffer schrieb:


> das ist nichtmal DX10 sondern DX9 und DX11  wobei ich mir sicher das ich das 2. bild schon in irgend einem film gesehen habe



Ja, aber Dx9 mit Dx10 GraKa. Ohne Dx10 GPU mit Unified Shadern nur mit Dx9 wäre sicherlich wegen fehlender Leistung nicht so viel möglich.


----------

